# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Geraamte - Artikel

## Agnes574

Geraamte

Mens en zoogdier

De mens toont in zijn lichaamsbouw de algemene kenmerken van het zoogdier, maar onderscheidt zich ook van de meeste mensapen door zijn rechtopgaande gang waarbij slechts de achterste ledematen als steun- en voortbewegingsorganen, de voorste als grijp- en verdedigingsorganen dienen.
De voornaamste zintuigen, die bij de viervoeters aan de voorzijde van het lichaam liggen, komen dus veel verder van de grond, waardoor het mogelijk wordt met de ogen een veel groter gebied te overzien. 

Daarentegen wordt het volgen van een spoor met de neus sterk bemoeilijkt. Het beeld dat de mens zich van de ruimte om zich heen vormt, wordt voornamelijk bepaald door zijn gezichtsindrukken. Ten gevolge van de rechtopgaande houding komen de kwetsbare buikingewanden, die niet zoals de borstingewanden in een stevige benige kooi liggen, in een tamelijk onbeschermde positie.

Het geraamte of skelet dient als inwendig steunorgaan. Het is een samenstel van vaste, stevige delen die de hoofdvorm van het lichaam bepalen, het lichaam steunen en vele kwetsbare organen beschutten.
Het skelet is opgebouwd uit een aantal staven en platen, die voor het grootste deel uit beenweefsel bestaan; slechts enkele delen bestaan uit kraakbeen.
Naar de vorm onderscheidt men de botstukken wel in:

-botstukken die ongeveer in alle richtingen even groot zijn, de zogeheten korte beenderen;
-beenplaten of platte botstukken zoals de schedelbotten.
De verschillende botstukken in het menselijk lichaam zijn min of meer beweeglijk met elkaar verbonden. De verbindingen tussen de botten heten gewrichten. De bewegingen in de gewrichten worden mogelijk gemaakt door de spieren en ze dienen dus tezamen voor de uitvoering van bewegingen.
Zij worden onder de naam ‘bewegingsstelsel' samengevat. Van essentiële betekenis is hierbij nog dat de spieren slechts door prikkels vanuit het centraal zenuwstelsel tot samentrekking kunnen worden gebracht. Zonder zenuwactiviteit is geen actieve beweging mogelijk.

KRAAKBEEN EN BEEN
Een groot deel van het volwassen benige skelet (namelijk het grootste deel van de romp en de ledematen) heeft in de jeugd bestaan uit kraakbeen. Andere botstukken ontstaan direct in het bindweefsel, zoals vete botstukken van de schedel. Bij de verandering van een stuk kraakbeen in beenweefsel moet het kraakbeen eerst worden afgebroken, dat wil zeggen het kraakbeen zelf verbeent niet. In het kraakbeen dringen eerst bloedvaatjes binnen. Met deze bloedvaten komen cellen mee die het kraakbeen aantasten en andere die been vormen.

De bloedvaten dringen in het midden van het jonge kraakbenige skeletstukje naar binnen en de meegevoerde opruimcellen (osteoclasten)Õbeginnen vanuit het midden van het kraakbeenstukje een holte uit te vreten. In deze holte ontstaan vervolgens kleine beenbalkjes die in allerlei richtingen door elkaar lopen. Kort hierna vormen andere beencellen (osteoblasten) een laagsgewijze mantel van been om het kraakbeenstukje.
Dan dringen er ook in de beide uiteinden van het kraakbeenstukje bloedvaten door. 

Er ontstaat op die plaatsen wel een holte, maar aan de uiteinden ontstaat geen uitwendige mantel van beenweefsel. De uiteinden blijven uit kraakbeen bestaan dat later het gewrichtskraakbeen zal vormen.
Het skelet bestaat uit 212 beenderen, waarbij bovendien nog 12 tot 20 sesambotjes en het gebit gerekend moeten worden. Het totale gewicht van het skelet bedraagt bij een volwassene ongeveer 14 kg met als zwaarste botstuk het dijbeen (ongeveer 1 kg). De stevigheid is zeer groot want het dijbeen kan een druk of trek verdragen van 1700 tot 1800 kg. De constructie van de botten is dan ook zodanig dat met een minimum aan gewicht een maximum aan stevigheid en steun bereikt wordt.


STRUCTUUR VAN BOTTEN
Bij de groei van het lichaam moet het gevormde beenstukje zowel in de lengte als in de dikte meegroeien. De lengtegroei vindt plaats aan de uiteinden van het bot waar de zogeheten groeischijf aanwezig is. Hier worden voortdurend onder invloed van het groeihormoon nieuwe botbalkjes aangemaakt. De diktegroei geschiedt doordat aan de buitenzijde voortdurend nieuwe lagen been worden afgezet. tegelijkertijd worden de reeds gevormde beenlagen van binnenuit weer aangevreten, zodat de holte in het skeletstukje steeds groter wordt.

Het volwassen botstuk bestaat aan de buitenzijde uit een stevige beenmantel die is omgeven door het beenvlies (periost) dat strak met het botoppervlak verbonden is en onder andere dient voor de aanhechting van de pezen van spieren en dat bloedvaten en zenuwen bevat. Binnenin ligt een holte waarin fijne, netvormig vertakte beenbalkjes lopen die tezamen aan dit deel van het bot een sponsachtig aanzien geven. Men onderscheidt het dan ook als sponsachtig been (spongiosa) en het compacte been (compacta) aan de buitenzijde.

Door deze opbouw van de zogenoemde pijpbeenderen wordt met weinig materiaal en dus met een gering gewicht, een grote stevigheid verkregen. In de holte van het sponsachtig beenweefsel ligt het beenmerg, dat bestaat uit het op bijzondere wijze veranderde weefsel dat door de binnendringende bloedvaten wordt gevormd. In het volwassen beenweefsel liggen de beencellen (osteocyten) in holten die met elkaar in verbinding staan door fijne, in het harde bot uitgespaarde kanaaltjes, waardoor de cellen met fijne uitlopertjes kunnen samenhangen.

In het sponsachtige bot zijn de beenbalkjes zodanig gerangschikt dat ze ongeveer lopen langs de op het botstuk inwerkende druk- en treklijnen, zodat bij geringe massa een grote weerstand tegen druk en trek verkregen wordt. Op enkele plaatsen in het lichaam treedt eveneens verbening op in spierpezen (het zogenoemde sesambeen). Het bekendste voorbeeld daarvan is de knieschijf. Maar ook op andere plaatsen in het lichaam, zoals de voet of de hand, kunnen sesambeentjes voorkomen.


VORM EN FUNCTIE
De botten variëren in afmetingen van het machtige dijbeen - ongeveer 30 cm lang en in het midden meer dan 3 cm in doorsnee - tot het kleinste in de pols dat er uitziet als een spliterwt. Dit ligt in het verlengde van de pink. Maar van wat voor vorm of maat ook, praktisch elk botje heeft zijn vorm niet zonder doel. De voornaamste uitzondering is het staartbeen, onze rudimentaire staart.
Het dijbeen bijvoorbeeld moet een groot gewicht en dus veel druk kunnen doorstaan. Het middenstuk is cilindervormig zoals elke ingenieur weet, de beste constructie voor een maximale sterkte bij een minimum aan materiaal. 

Zo geconstrueerd kan het dijbeen een enorme druk weerstaan, afhankelijk van het gewicht van de persoon in kwestie en zijn activiteit op dat ogenblik.
Als iemand van 60 kg een wandeling maakt, krijgen sommige punten van het dijbeen een druk van meer dan 100 kg per vierkante centimeter te verwerken. En als men het in zijn hoofd zou halen plotseling te gaan springen, kan het dijbeen even gemakkelijk een nog veel grotere druk doorstaan.

Ruggenwervel
Een ander prachtig voorbeeld van de relatie tussen vorm en functie vormt een ruggenwervel. Om het lichaamsgewicht te helpen dragen is deze gevormd als een solide cilinder. Aan de achterkant van de cilinder vormt een ring van been een doorgang voor het ruggenmerg en beschermt dat ¡eteen. Aan de achterzijde van de ring zitten drie scherpe uitsteeksels, die in het borstgebied met de ribben zijn verbonden en verder de rugspieren verankeren.
De schachten van de lange botten zijn zo hard als graniet. Zelfs sponsachtige afgeronde uiteinden van de in verhouding veel zachtere delen, behouden hun vorm lang nadat het lichaam dood is. 

Het skelet is dan ook het duurzaamste van het hele lichaam. In feite zijn de botten zo duurzaam dat zij de voornaamste bron van kennis zijn over het verleden van de mensheid.
Dank zij skeletresten van vele tientallen eeuwen oud hebben de geleerden de grootte en vorm van vroegere volken kunnen vaststellen en kunnen afleiden wat voor werk ze deden en aan welke kwalen zij geleden hebben.

Borstkas
De borstkas is een goed voorbeeld van een andere constructievorm: hier bestaat een veelzijdigheid van verbindingen. Niet alleen biedt hij een hechte bescherming aan de kostbare inhoud, ook moet de borstkas kunnen uitzetten en samentrekken om de longen te laten ademen.

Een aantal vitale organen zoals het hart en de longen liggen goed beschermd in de borstkas. Deze bestaat uit het borstbeen en 12 paar ribben die aan de achterzijde verbonden zijn met de borstwervels.
Elke rib kan scharnierend bewegen daar hij met twee gewrichtskopjes contact maakt met een borstwervel. Ook aan de voorkant is de rib met een vervormbaar kraakbeenstukje verbonden met het borstbeen.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(vervolg artikel)

ARMEN EN BENEN
De functie van de arm als grijporgaan komt duidelijk tot uiting in de botten en gewrichten. Van de romp af gerekend worden de gewrichten en de botstukken steeds groter in aantal teneinde de gedifferentieerde grijpbewegingen mogelijk te maken.
In de botten van het bekken vinden we een weerspiegeling van de functie van de benen. De beide heupbeenderen (bestaande uit darm, schaam en zitbeen) en het heiligbeen zitten stevig aan elkaar en dienen om stabiliteit te geven.
Het bovenbeen is draaibaar in de gewrichtskom van de heup, die is opgebouwd uit de drie samengegroeide beenderen.

De constructie van de voet in de vorm van een gewelf draagt belangrijk bij tot de vering van het lichaam. Het samenstel van de vele gewrichten van dijbeen, onderbeen en voet maakt gecompliceerde bewegingspatronen zoals lopen en springen mogelijk.
De verbinding tussen romp en ledematen wordt gevormd door de zogenaamde gordels (schoudergordel en bekkengordel). De benen zijn in het bijzonder steunorganen, de armen grijporganen. In overeenstemming hiermee is de verbinding van het been met de romp door de bekkengordel veel steviger, terwijl de schoudergordel een veel ruimere beweging toelaat.

De schoudergordel bestaat uit de beide sleutelbeenderen en de schouderbladen. Het sleutelbeen, dat zwak S-vormig gebogen is, is met een gewricht aan het handvat van het borstbeen bevestigd en loopt van daar schuin naar boven en naar buiten. Aan het buiteneinde is het sleutelbeen door een ander gewricht verbonden aan het schouderblad, dat als een vlakke, ongeveer driehoekige beenplaat achter de bovenste ribben ligt. Aan het schouderblad is ook het skelet van de arm zelf beweeglijk verbonden. Het schoudery´lad staat slechts door spieren en door het sleutelbeen met de rest van het rompskelet in verbinding. Dit vergroot sterk de beweeglijkheid van de arm. In de eerste plaats kan deze ten opzichte van het schouderblad bewegen, terwijl bij ruimere bewegingen het schouderblad zelf aan de beweging meedoet.

De bekkengordel wordt gevormd door de beide heupbeenderen die aan de achterzijde door grote, weinig beweging toelatende gewrichtsvlakken met het heiligbeen samenhangen en aan de voorzijde met elkaar verbonden zijn, zodat een stevige gesloten bekkenring wordt gevormd. De heupbeenderen zijn ontstaan door vergroeiing van drie afzonderlijke botstukken, namelijk het darmbeen, het zitbeen en het schaambeen. Op de plaats waar deze drie botstukken met elkaar vergroeid zijn vormen ze te zamen een diepe gewrichtskom voor het dijbeen.
De opbouw van arm en been is in beginsel dezelfde, maar naar de verschillende functies zijn deze organen in verschillende richting ontwikkeld.


SCHEDEL
De beenderen die de diverse organen moeten beschermen, zijn speciaal op die taak berekend. De schedel, het bekken en de borstkas zijn daar goede voorbeelden van.
In de hersenpan zijn de beenderen die de hersenen beschermen in tegenstelling tot de vliesdunne botten van het gezicht dikke platen die langs de randen met karteltjes in elkaar grijpen. Als de hersenen zijn volgroeid smelten ze zelfs samen.

Het skelet van het hoofd wordt verdeeld in een hersenschedel en een aangezichtsschedel. De eerste wordt gevormd door 8 platte beenderen die onbeweegbaar met elkaar verbonden zijn. Ook de meeste botten van de aangezichtsschedel (bovenkaakbeen, verhemeltebeen, jukbeen) zijn niet beweeglijk ten opzichte van elkaar; de onderkaak kan echter bewegen in het kaakgewricht.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

